# So the best oil for reels and bearings is



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Rocket fuel yellow label,

Royal Purple, or

Free oil from Shimano. 

You all had fun with the original post.  

For regular use is the Shimano oil that much thicker than the other two products for bearings and will it slow down the reel spin?

Where around Spring / Woodlands can you find a bottle of Rocket fuel or Royal Purple?

Keep up the good work. Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

After numerous emails with the rep from Royal Purple, he seeked out the info and the Synfilm that is being sold in stores(ebay&amazon) is ISO 22 ... we talked about the ISO 10 oil they have and he said he would send me a free quart to try out. He said that it would pretty much have to be continuously add because an oil with that low of vicosity is not going to stay on the bearings for very long unless it reaches and stays below 20degrees. So basically it will require a drop before and/or after each trip out to the water. That's not a problem for me or most of you guys, but I'm thinking that might be just a little TO THIN... I'm gonna try it out and I'll be happy to share a few bottles with you guys to try it out if y'all want some. But I'm gonna get some of the Synfilm(ISO 22) off amazon and try it on one reel and the sample ISO 10 on another and then there will be a sure answer.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Always. Used rem oil. Never had a issue with slowing the bearing down


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> After numerous emails with the rep from Royal Purple, he seeked out the info and the Synfilm that is being sold in stores(ebay&amazon) is ISO 22 ... we talked about the ISO 10 oil they have and he said he would send me a free quart to try out. He said that it would pretty much have to be continuously add because an oil with that low of vicosity is not going to stay on the bearings for very long unless it reaches and stays below 20degrees. So basically it will require a drop before and/or after each trip out to the water. That's not a problem for me or most of you guys, but I'm thinking that might be just a little TO THIN... I'm gonna try it out and I'll be happy to share a few bottles with you guys to try it out if y'all want some. But I'm gonna get some of the Synfilm(ISO 22) off amazon and try it on one reel and the sample ISO 10 on another and then there will be a sure answer.


I've always liked an ISO rating around 18-20. For me since I work on customers reels I need to use an oil that doesn't need to be reapplied after every trip. 18-20 is thick enough to stay in the bearing and thin enough not to slow the bearing down. That's just my feelings on it.

I would be interested in trying some of the sample he sent you.

PM sent


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I like using the yellow label rocket fuel and boca lightning lube.


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

I have Rocket Fuel from Boca but have found out Royal Purple has a property that sticks to the roller and metal in the bearing. It last longer and lets the bearing flow free. Remember when a commercial came out and they drained all the oil out and started the engine without any damage and ran it for a while ? Guess what they used ?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Where can you find either product in Houston/Spring area? I have about one more reel cleaning to finish up what I have used for several years.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Boca sells Lightning Lube not Rocket Fuel

Wish I could help Jim but I'm not up to date with what stores carry what products in the Houston area.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Someone found this link on amazon quit a bit cheaper than everywhere else and free shipping. $7.25 total
http://www.dealtime.com/royal-purple--synfilm/products?IVD=1 Attached Images Interesting deal if they can ship at a faster pace.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

JimD said:


> Someone found this link on amazon quit a bit cheaper than everywhere else and free shipping. $7.25 total
> http://www.dealtime.com/royal-purple--synfilm/products?IVD=1 Attached Images Interesting deal if they can ship at a faster pace.


Looks like the free shipping requires you to sign up for AmazonPrime so be carefully that they don't charge you after the free trial.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Reel X.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

lol 3-5 weeks!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I've had good luck with Hoppes Gun Lube on my old Penns.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I have used this oil for years and love it!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Pat Where did you find the royal purple in town?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, I know a friend that knows a friend. If you know what I mean


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

JimD said:


> Where can you find either product in Houston/Spring area? I have about one more reel cleaning to finish up what I have used for several years.


I have one extra yellow label on hand if you want it. Other wise the quickest way to get the yellow label is through big green fish and the lightning lube through Boca. I don't sell enough lube to keep any on hand. If there are enough people in the Houston area wanting the yellow label or lightning lube I will order some give me some feedback and I will order some. I order the lightning lube in single serenges but the rocket fuels (yellow, red, tournament, and liquid grease) all have to be ordered by the case from the UK.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dropped by Marburgers today after seeing a post that they had some of the royal purple. Apparently they made one order of the small bottles of it and hadn't made anymore since running out as royal purple only wanted to sell it in big jugs not the 1-2oz bottles. So onward my quest goes, I'll have to just stick with the abu garcia reel oil for the time being, it seems ok.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

JimD said:


> Hey Pat Where did you find the royal purple in town?


tell ya what Jim. Shoot me a PM and I'll send ya a bottle on the house. I'll even send ya one of my super secret bottles of ISO10.
And ya better be quick before the Crown wears off and I realize what I just did..LMAO!


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

I got my hands on some oil meant for air conditioning it's called Zerol ice and it works wonders on fishing reels


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

george.maness86 said:


> I have one extra yellow label on hand if you want it. Other wise the quickest way to get the yellow label is through big green fish and the lightning lube through Boca. I don't sell enough lube to keep any on hand. If there are enough people in the Houston area wanting the yellow label or lightning lube I will order some give me some feedback and I will order some. I order the lightning lube in single serenges but the rocket fuels (yellow, red, tournament, and liquid grease) all have to be ordered by the case from the UK.


I messed around with the liquid grease some, I like it. If you order from BGF PM me will ya? They are out right now, but I'd like to get a few things from him.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

TSI 301. Longest lasting fastest lube.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Here it is guys... Been out of town all week, got back and had a nice freebie waiting for me when i got home. It's a big quart and it will fill A LOT of small dropper bottles... don't worry i'll share :dance:


----------

